# Zeigt her eure Siebengebirgs Pic's (und Umgebung)



## CuBe7HILLZ (15. Juni 2009)

Hey Bikerkollegen....nachdem ich vergebens Bilder aus dem Siebengebirge und Umgebung gesucht habe, hab ich mir gedacht warum net mal einen schönen 'zeigt her eure Pic's' Thread zum Thema 7HILLZ.....immerhin ists hier schon so schön, das kann man doch auch mal zeigen!!
also postet was das Zeug hält...egal ob Downhill,FR,MTB,Singletrail oder Tour....keine Ahnung was noch....egal....
von uns fahren doch genug hier herum...also.....viel Spaß euch noch....
aso...ich fang dann auch direkt mal an mit einem wo man sich mal den Überblick holen kann....





ist net das beste pic, war aber das einzige griffbereite was da war....


----------



## picard2893 (15. Juni 2009)

Dann mach ich mal weiter... erstmal nur ein Bild, mein Cube und ich ganz klein vor einem sensationellen Panorama:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. Juni 2009)

Krass! wo genau bist du denn da?


----------



## on any sunday (16. Juni 2009)

Fängt mit Öl an und hört mit Berg auf.


----------



## picard2893 (16. Juni 2009)

genau, und zwar steht der Kameramann an der Treppe zum Gasthaus oben auf dem Berg und blickt auf die Felsen, wo ich mein Bike geparkt hab...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. Juni 2009)

Mhm...ok vielen Dank. 
Da muss ich auch mal wieder rauf  lange her das letzte Mal.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Juni 2009)

auch vom ölberg wie die meisten wohl erkennen


----------



## Balu. (17. Juni 2009)

Mal noch ne "Draufsicht", ist schon was älter ...


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (17. Juni 2009)

@balu...wo bist du den da?? nückerfelsweg??

von heute....kleine tour durchn matsch....


----------



## Fussy (8. Juli 2009)

Hey Jungs, 
sehr schöne Idee 

versuche bei meiner nächsten Tour auch mal ein paar schöne Pics zu für diesen Fred zu machen


----------



## Fussy (8. Juli 2009)

Biken im Winter:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2009)

Mußte das bei dem Scheißwetter jetzt sein 
Hier mal vor ca. 2 Wochen auf der Löwenburg !


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (9. Juli 2009)

hey...endlich mal wieder pics...und auch mal ein action pic....korrekt....hier auch noch mal was von mir...auch von der löwenburg....aaber ganz oben...



und hier mal ein älteres von mir...mags aber irgendwie....



RiDe oN!!!!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Juli 2009)

das sind also die leute die immer die riesen bremsspuren im wald hinterlassen, ziemlich cool


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (11. Juli 2009)

warum war klar das so ein Kommentar kommt??.....ohne Worte!!


----------



## Fussy (11. Juli 2009)

So, hier ein paar Pics von der Tour heute. Natürlich sind wir genau in der Zeit unterwegs gewesen, als es GEREGNET hat *ARGH* ... Bitte keine Beschwerden, weil es kein Schönwetterpic ist, das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert 

Aber ich find, es hat auch was, mit den Wolken:











So, morgen 95% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, Schlamschlacht ))


----------



## Blut Svente (11. Juli 2009)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> das sind also die leute die immer die riesen bremsspuren im wald hinterlassen, ziemlich cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (12. Juli 2009)

hey....95% waren es dann wohl doch net zum glück...wir sind 3stündchen rumgetrailt und trocken geblieben, obwohls wohl gleich noch knallt bestimmt....schwarz iset schon.......naja, schöne runde zum Ölberg, kleiner Ölberg,wasserfall runter, Nonnenstromberg und zum guten schluss Petersberg...











nächstes woche gibts auch mal qualitativ gute pics...da wird die richtige cam mal wieder eingepackt...

RiDe oN!!


----------



## Style187 (13. Juli 2009)

hab hier auch noch was...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (13. Juli 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> warum war klar das so ein Kommentar kommt??.....ohne Worte!!



Naja, nachdem Du für das gleiche Bild bereits hier gerüffelt wurdest, solltest Du entweder darauf verzichten, das Bild zu posten oder - besser - Deinen Fahrstil überdenken und ändern, gell? 
Oder noch besser: beides.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (13. Juli 2009)

kurva...ich denke ich kann auf deinen driss verzichten und gebe net wirklich viel drum....danke hr lehrer aber ich bin in der glücklichen lage selbst entscheiden zu können was ich wann mache...und mir tuts leid für dich das du nix besseres zu tun hast als dich mit sonem scheiß zu beschäftigen wie meine posts zu verfolgen....du bist nicht viel besser als die alten rentner die kinder wegen ballspielen verjagen oder die millitannten wanderer für die alle biker böse sind.....und nu poste pics oder geh in nen diskusions fred und leb dich da aus...thx....


----------



## picard2893 (16. Juli 2009)

So, mal wieder ein paar Pics zeigen, diesmal von gestern Nacht auf der Löwenburg zusammen mit cube7hillz:


----------



## Fussy (16. Juli 2009)




----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (16. Juli 2009)

hey pic...war echt ne hammer nr gestern nacht....(wie sich das anhört...)....müssen wir bevor ich abhaue nochmal machen....aber dann mit style und seiner slr.....dann wird das mit den pics auch besser....lust mitzukommen fussy...


----------



## Trekki (17. Juli 2009)

picard2893 schrieb:


> So, mal wieder ein paar Pics zeigen, diesmal von gestern Nacht auf der Löwenburg zusammen mit cube7hillz:
> 
> ..


Die Bilder sind wahrscheinlich interessant, leider schiebt sich bei mir eine Werbebanner davor. Da habe ich direkt einen Fenster-Schliess-Reflex. Vorschlag: lade die Bilder, wie alle anderen hier, ins eigene Album. Dann können wir es ohne Werbung geniessen.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (17. Juli 2009)

hey trekki...mach dir doch mal nen popup blocker in deinen browser(geht zumin. bei mozilla)....also bei mir geht da nix auf und alles ok...frag jetzt nur bitte nicht wie das geht...ich bin der absolute anti pc nerd...


----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2009)

Klar,
weil du neben dem blockierfreiem Bremsen und Verstehen was im 7G abgeht mit Wegsperrungen etc. auch nicht in der Lage bist, deine Bilder vernünftig hochzuladen, sollen alle anderen sich Pop Up Blocker installieren???

Hört sich nicht wirklich nach einem reifen Plan an...

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (18. Juli 2009)

kleine Fotoauswahl von mir:










































und nen Selbstportrait aufn Bittweg





Disclaimer: Bei Aufnahme sämtlicher Bilder wurden weder Bremsspuren hinterlassen noch Kinder gequält. 

Zum Benehmen auf den Trails sollte man eigentlich nichts mehr sagen müssen.
Jeder von uns will unser Hobby noch so lange wie möglich ausüben und da sollte man sich einfach an die simpelsten Grundregeln halten, die wirklich jeder kennt.



			
				nsmba schrieb:
			
		

> 1.  Ride on open trails only.
> 2. Respect other trail users.
> 3. Respect the environment.
> 4. Always stay on the trail.
> ...


Grundregeln

Wer sich daran nicht hält macht sich nirgendwo Freunde. Weder bei Mountainbike-Gegnern noch bei den Fahrern selbst.
Das ist weltweit überall das gleiche. Mit Regel 1 ist das hier so eine Sache aber sich wenigstens an den Rest zu halten hat absolut nichts mit Spießertum zutun sondern ist einfach essentiell damit nicht bald gegen uns aggressiv vorgegangen wird.
Unsere Lobby ist nunmal kleiner als die der Waldnazis.
Mal abgesehn davon hat niemand gern Bremswellen auf "seinen" Trail und die Verursacher sind meistens die letzten, die bei der Beseitigung dieser helfen.
Ab und an kann man natürlich ein Blockieren nicht vermeiden, aber mit der Brechstange auf Teufel komm raus um jede Kurve mit blockierten Hinterrad driften muss halt auch nicht sein.

Sollt doch nicht so schwer sein sich einfach daran zu halten, eh?

P.S.: CuBe7HILLZ, hatten wir im Frühjahr mal der (jetzt neuen?) Hütte auf den Breibergen gequatscht?


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (18. Juli 2009)

@sun....du bist ganz schlau was???obwohl, nein...doch nicht den ich habe die pics vllt nicht hoch geladen...aber ich denke ich mache demnächst einen klug*******r,langweiler und ohneendeüber*******diskutierer fred auf....da könnt ihr euch dann alle ausleben......ihr habt echt alle nix zu tun...zumin. nicht sich um den eigenen scheiß zu kümmern....sorry...

@condor....recht hast du ja nur mir geht diese ständige drecks diskutiererei auf die eier...leute müssen nicht für andere leute denken...zumin. nicht für mich...ich weis gut selbst was ich mache...und statt um regeln beim biken oder bremsspuren sollten man sich lieber mal darum kümmern das im wald nicht alles voller müll ist...das finde ich wirklich schlimm...die löwenburg kommt manchmal rüber wie ne müllhalde...das tut der natur wirklich weh...und alles andere ist gesunder menschen verstand denke ich....nur diskutieren wenn man mal für ein pic was die sau raushängt nenn ich nicht gesund....aso,...nee, ich glaube nicht das ich das war....aber deine pics sind mal geil...kommen echt gut...


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juli 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Benehmen auf den Trails sollte man eigentlich nichts mehr sagen müssen.
> Grundregeln
> Unsere Lobby ist nunmal kleiner als die der Waldnazis. .....


Ich kann Dich nicht verstehen, habe mit Wanderen noch nie Probleme gehabt. Mir gefällt  Deine Ausdrucksweise nicht, ist mit zu rechts angesiedelt.  Also erst überlegen, dann schreiben.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. Juli 2009)

Ich finde, dass wenn alle Biker im Raum mal ihre Arschbacken zusamenkneifen, sich zusammensetzen wuerden und diskutierten, dann haetten wir vll schon lange Moeglichkeiten hier legal oder wenigstens halblegal zu fahren. Alle meckern und wollen Trails, nur rafft sich keiner auf mal wirklich ne Initiative zu starten. Ich denke, dass unsere Problematik auch schon auf wesentlich hoeherer Ebene bekannt ist und man mit nem durchdachten Plan sicher was reissen koennte. Das funktioniert mittlerweile in vielen Orten in Deutschland, warum dann hier nicht?!?!?


----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2009)

Tja,
wie man aus deinen Beiträgen entnehmen kann, muss man leider wohl doch für dich denken, da du es einfach nicht verstehst.

Gerade die Regeln und das Vermeiden der von dir gezeigten Bremsmanövern fördert die Akzeptanz der Biker.

Deine Aussagen hier und das dahinter zu vermutende Verhalten (gezeigt kann ich nicht beurteilen außer auf den Bildern) zeugen eher davon, dass es ein unsoziales Verhalten ist, dass Wasser auf den Mühlen der Bike-Gegner bzw. Freunden von Einschränkungen für Biker im 7G ist... 

Aber das ist wohl vergebene Liebesmüh und bedarf dann keines weiteren Kommentares, denn damit hast du dich aisreichend für die Ignore-Liste hier qualifiziert.

Kopfschüttelnde Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. Juli 2009)

Adressiere deine Posts doch bitte!!


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (18. Juli 2009)

kein problem...wer ist wohl gemeint......Da merkt man aber das das mit dem denken nicht weit her ist....ich bin ein verdammter musterschüler im wald...ich hatte erst zweimal stress mit wanderern und das voll kommen ohne grund...die hätten auch jeden anderen angemacht der grade da angerollt gekommen wäre..militante wanderer und möchtegern weltverbesserer halt.......ich bremse wenn ich wanderer sehe, nehme ücksicht, warne meine hinteren mitfahrer blablabla...frag alle die mit mir gefahren sind...ich bin nicht nur im job einer der verantwortung übernimmt...und grade deshalb geht es mir auf den sack wenn leute wie du, irgendwelche vögel die daher posten ohen mich zu kennen, meinen mir sagen zu müssen wie ich was zu tunen habe...ich kann das selbst, glaube mir!!!...also, hör auf auf beschränkte art und weise jemanden nach einem pic zu beurteilen und kümmer dich um deine eigenen sachen...thx....und wenn du nochwas zu sagen hast tu dieses bitte per pn...dies soll immernoch ein *bilderfred* sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@ wheelsrider....du hast absolut recht und falls ich doch nicht umziehen sollte, womit sich das dann für mich erledigt hätte, würde ich mich direkt beteidigen an solch einer nr....besonders weil ich bis jetzt 99% positive resunanzen habe von wanderern...gibt immer mal was gemecker aber die meisten sind freundlich wenn man rücksicht nimmt...grüßen, mann bedankt sich und gut....die scheinen garnicht sooviel gegen uns zu haben....

un nu....RiDe oN!!!!


----------



## publicenemy (22. Juli 2009)

ich kann nicht gut planen aber ich würd mich auch hinten dranhängen nico . weisste ja . hatte noch nie probleme mit wanderern .

Grüße


----------



## _adr (22. Juli 2009)

gestern auf der
Löwenburg. 
schön ist's da oben. :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (24. Juli 2009)

Drachenfels des letzt....einfach nur schön dieser kleine natürliche Balkon...versuchen nächstes mal schönere Pics da zu machen...


----------



## Marc B (24. Juli 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass wenn alle Biker im Raum mal ihre Arschbacken zusamenkneifen, sich zusammensetzen wuerden und diskutierten, dann haetten wir vll schon lange Moeglichkeiten hier legal oder wenigstens halblegal zu fahren. Alle meckern und wollen Trails, nur rafft sich keiner auf mal wirklich ne Initiative zu starten. Ich denke, dass unsere Problematik auch schon auf wesentlich hoeherer Ebene bekannt ist und man mit nem durchdachten Plan sicher was reissen koennte. Das funktioniert mittlerweile in vielen Orten in Deutschland, warum dann hier nicht?!?!?



Word! Da muss man sich an die eigene Nase fassen, ich zähle mich auch zu den eher wenig engagierten Bikern - bisher Im Bergischen Land startet dann ja 2010 in Lindlar der Bikepark durch. Ob sich die Biker in Bonn man zusammentun bleibt eine interessante Frage. Hoffen wir auf eine Antwort demnächst.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. Juli 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Word! Da muss man sich an die eigene Nase fassen, ich zähle mich auch zu den eher wenig engagierten Bikern - bisher Im Bergischen Land startet dann ja 2010 in Lindlar der Bikepark durch. Ob sich die Biker in Bonn man zusammentun bleibt eine interessante Frage. Hoffen wir auf eine Antwort demnächst.
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc


 
Da brauchen sich besagte "Biker in Bonn" nicht zu verstecken, die Antwort haben diese (und natürlich auch die aus dem Siebengebirge sowie aus dem Umland) bereits gegeben: Wenn man sie braucht, sind sie da . 

Mehr zu der Story ab hier. Und nein, ein Bikepark ist keine echte Alternative zum "selbstbestimmten" Mountainbiken: Wir wollen nach wie vor im Siebengebirge fahren, möglichst auf vielen der dortigen Wege und Pfade, möglichst in einem friedlichen respektvollen Miteinander mit den anderen Nutzern. Was anderswo funktioniert, sollte auch im - zugegeben stark frequentierten - Siebengebirge umsetzbar sein. Im Siebengebirge darf nicht eine Ghettosierung betrieben werden: Dort die Wanderer, hier die Reiter, und da auf den 2 Quadratmetern die Spielwiese für Euch Mountainbiker. 

Mehr Infos gibts in besagtem Thread. Nochmals zu Erinnerung: Das Wegenutzungskonzept kommt auf jeden Fall, unabhängig von der Entscheidung zur Einrichtung eines Nationalparks. Zu letzterem drängt derzeit die Landesregierung die Gemeinden, noch in 2009 eine Entscheidung zu fällen. Wozu ihnen aber wegen der Kommunalwahl am 30.08.09 und der sinnigerweise noch bis Oktober laufenden Amtszeit der derzeit noch amtierenden "alten" Gemeindevertretungen (Räte) die Motivation bzw. Zeit fehlt. Betroffen sind übrigens nicht nur die unmittelbaren Anliegergemeinden (= evtl. "Nutznießer"), sondern auch durch die finanzielle Beteiligung des umlagefinanzierten Rhein-Sieg-Kreises letztendlich alle Gemeinden dieses Kreises. Und als Nichtanlieger fehlt den anderen Gemeinden größtenteils und verständlicherweise das Interesse an einer solchen finanziellen Belastung. 

Man darf also durchaus gespannt sein.


----------



## Marc B (25. Juli 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> (...) Und nein, ein Bikepark ist keine echte Alternative zum "selbstbestimmten" Mountainbiken(...)



Jedoch eine sinnvolle Ergänzung, denn hier in Bonn gibt es eine Menge "Dirt-Kids" etc. - und das werden in Zukuft noch mehr. Momentan wird dann häufig auf eigene Faust gebuddelt, was Konflikte mit anderen Waldnutzern nicht selten noch verschärft. Und das wirkt sich wieder negativ auf das Image der Mountainbiker aus.

Also: Am besten wäre es, wenn auch die Bikepark- und Touren-Biker zusammenhalten und sich gemeinsam engagieren. Und am Ende können die Touren-Biker dann im Bikepark auf den leichteren Strecken ihre Fahrtechnik verbessern *träum*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juli 2009)

Mal aus der Sicht der Wahner Heide


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (30. Juli 2009)

Tja....Sommer in NRW...leider immer nur zur Hälfte gut...




(Blick vom Steinbruch Oberkassel aus aufs Rheintal(was grade absäuft))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (19. August 2009)

So,damit der Thread nicht einschläft ein paar Bilder,leider ohne Bikes

Alle rund um die Talsperre entstanden..


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (9. Januar 2010)

wasn eigentlich aus den ridern im 7gebirge geworden...wo sind denn eure pics??..oder kommt ihr alle auch nimmer zum biken wie ich...))


----------



## Marc B (9. Januar 2010)

Meine These: Kein Bock die Kamera mitzunehmen, anzuhalten, auszupacken und zu knipsen


----------



## Fussy (9. Januar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Meine These: Kein Bock die Kamera mitzunehmen, anzuhalten, auszupacken und zu knipsen



So siehts aus! (zumindest ist das bei uns immer so)....


----------



## Trekki (9. Januar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Meine These: Kein Bock die Kamera mitzunehmen, anzuhalten, auszupacken und zu knipsen


Verstehe ich nicht. Bis die anderen da sind habe ich locker mein Fotoapparat bereit.





Heute war es zwar anstrengend, wir wurden aber mit einer schönen schwarz/weiss - Landschaft belohnt.
Location: mitten im 7GB.


----------



## redrace (10. Januar 2010)

HUHU
Vorige Woche Montag.


----------



## Marc B (10. Januar 2010)

Ich nehme den Wortlaut im Titel genau und zeige etwas aus der Umgebung (KoFo).

Da war jemand sehr kreativ und geschickt, ich fand' die beiden Baumgeister klasse


----------



## [email protected] (10. Januar 2010)

Hab ich heute auch gestaunt und geknipst   Sind wir wohl knapp aneinander vorbei gefahren ?!


----------



## tigerwoodzz (10. Januar 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> So,damit der Thread nicht einschläft ein paar Bilder,leider ohne Bikes
> 
> Alle rund um die Talsperre entstanden..



Hey,

welche Talsperre ist das denn? 

jgruss


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. Januar 2010)

Wahnbach ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (7. März 2010)

wo sind die pics...bin doch net in der heimat und muss zumin mit bildern versorgt werden...


----------



## picard2893 (7. März 2010)

Sieht mir nicht nach Siebengebirge aus... 

Das hier aber schon:

War mit meinem Kollesch schön im Schnee unterwegs zum Drachenfels und querfeldein wieder zurück... Überall gab es Schaulustige, die unbedingt sehen wollten, wie wir ausrutschen. Aber nix da, hier waren Profis am Werk:


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. März 2010)

Sehr gefährlich, Bilder mit Fahrern ohne Helm zu posten!


----------



## picard2893 (7. März 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Sehr gefährlich, Bilder mit Fahrern ohne Helm zu posten!


 
Och nicht schon wieder die alte Leier... Wir haben Helme, aber wir haben heute echt einen Ruhigen geschoben, sind langsam gefahren, und außerdem sind wir aus Stahl. Wir haben schon so viele Unfälle gebaut, und bisher ist nie was passiert, sowohl mit als auch ohne Helm und darüberhinaus sollte das auch jeder für sich ausmachen, wann und ob er einen Helm tragen soll und wann nicht... ; )


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. März 2010)

Echte Profis...sieht man allein schon am ohne Helm fahren! Eure Skills müssen ja echt überragend sein!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. März 2010)

picard2893 schrieb:


> Och nicht schon wieder die alte Leier...



Hey Kumpel, ich hab doch gar nix gesagt. Das machen andere!


----------



## picard2893 (7. März 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Hey Kumpel, ich hab doch gar nix gesagt. Das machen andere!


 
jup, merk ich schon... Nichts für Ungut, aber die klingen immer so, als würden wir rauchen und unser Qualm ihr Atemsystem beeinträchtigen. Aber herrje, wen hat es bitteschön zu interessieren, ob wir Helme tragen oder nicht?!????!!?!?! 

to all:
Unser Bier, unser Kopf, unsere Verantwortung, also bitte bitte mit Zucker oben drauf: POSTET BITTE BILDER VOM SIEBENGEBIRGE, DANKE!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. März 2010)

tja, und wer muss die beitragserhöhungen mitbezahlen weil irgendwelche leute 50 jahre sabbernd im rollstuhl gepflegt werden müssen ?


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (7. März 2010)

ohh man....wege mir könnt ihr nackt biken (obwohl lieber net) oder im alten taucheranzug mit blasebalk........BILDER BITTE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. März 2010)

balg


----------



## Trekki (7. März 2010)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> BILDER BITTE!!!





03.03., 12.40h - der Schnee ist in der Nacht vom 05.03 auf den 06.03 gefallen.

Ich muss allerdings Bagatellschaden recht geben: er hat nur vor FOTOS gewarnt, nichts weiter.

-trekki


----------



## Condor (13. April 2010)




----------



## flyfisher (3. Mai 2010)

Noch eins ohne Helm:


----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2010)

Oh wie schön, die Landesgrenze!


----------



## othom (3. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (3. Mai 2010)

Sind zwar beide nicht ganz frisch, passen aber doch irgendwie in diesen Fred ..


----------



## Fabian93 (4. Mai 2010)

> Hey,
> 
> welche Talsperre ist das denn?
> jgruss





> Wahnbach ?!


Jep, die Wahnbachtalsperre isses


----------



## flyfisher (5. Mai 2010)

Hey Splash,

weisst Du woher diese Betondinger im Wald stammen?
Hab ich mich heute wieder gefragt.

Eben gesehen bei Dir : "V1 Startrampe"
Waagerecht?
Woher weisst Du sowas?

Ge-searcht! Da stands!

Bis bald in diesem herrlichen Wald!


----------



## Splash (5. Mai 2010)

Hehe .. ging ja fix mit der Eigenantwort. Gibt schon viele schöne Stellen im 7GB, wo man erst rätseln kann und dann suchen oder sich freut, wenn man etwas dazu erzählt bekommt ...


----------



## Enrgy (5. Mai 2010)

V1 waren fliegende Bomben, quasi die ersten Cruise Missiles. Die wurden mehr oder weniger waagerecht gestartet, eben wie ein Flugzeug. Startrampen waren einfach herzustellen, ohne große Technik-Peripherie.
V2 waren die ersten "echten" Raketen. Die wurden dann senkrecht abgeschossen und benötigten schon eine ganze Menge an Hilfseinrichtungen und waren daher auch besser aus der Luft zu erkennen.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (9. Mai 2010)

riiichtig..schade..hab meine pics net hier aber hab auch schöne von da.....oder ist des ne andere...hab welche von der hinter bruchhausen...gibts mehrere in unserer gegend?


----------



## Trekki (10. Mai 2010)

Samstag, 8.5


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Mai 2010)

Ich finde ja das oranje harmoniert so gar nicht mit dem gelb


----------



## Trekki (12. Mai 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich finde ja das oranje harmoniert so gar nicht mit dem gelb


OK, ich habe es auch mit Teil-Zensur


----------



## P h I l I p P (9. Juni 2010)

schöne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (18. Juni 2010)

wo bleiben die pics aus der heimat...brauche futter...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juli 2010)

Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder. Hab heuer ne Tour durch 7Gebirge gemacht während die Freundin beim Marc im Fahrtechnikkurs war.








































​


----------



## art.nagel (21. September 2010)

Condor schrieb:


>



schon was her, aber wo habt ihr die Bilder geschossen? Nicht 7gbg oder?
merci, lg Arthur


----------



## Pete04 (23. September 2010)

Was ist denn das fliegende Blaue da im Bild? AVATAR? Würde als For-Fun-Biker wahrscheinlich mit dem nächsten Wurzelpaket fusionieren wenn mir das in der Altherrenumgebung des 7GB am Visier vorbeifliegt... Verwischten Gruss, der Pete.


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. September 2010)

art.nagel schrieb:


> schon was her, aber wo habt ihr die Bilder geschossen? Nicht 7gbg oder?
> merci, lg Arthur



Da würde ich gerne mal mit dir üben geht das?


----------



## Trekki (24. September 2010)

art.nagel schrieb:


> schon was her, aber wo habt ihr die Bilder geschossen? Nicht 7gbg oder?/quote]
> Bild 2+3 sind in der Nähe vom Nachtigallental.
> 
> -trekki


----------



## sola (13. Juni 2011)

Schade das es hier so wenig Bilder gibt.
Ist doch so eine schöne gegend!


----------

